# can any one recommend a good coffee bean?



## richfish 1965 (Oct 28, 2011)

Can any one recommend a good coffee bean for espresso's and french press?My local bar

in spain serves gr8 coffee "cafe con leche" and "cortado" which is a coffee called Ital coffee but I think they sell it for commercia use.I must admit I have'nt had a bad cup of coffee in spain.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

In the UK you can get Cortados (similar to Piccolos) at some independent cafes.

Wen I've had coffees in Spain they've generally been quite gutsy. Not necessarily dark roasted but certainly not delicate in taste.

The Has Bean breakfast bomb may be to your liking.

Also check out the Da Matteo range from The Coffee Machine Shop (click the banner link on the forum)


----------

